# Family Plans to Destroy Stockpile of Inherited Guns and Ammo Worth Millions



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

No one can possibly be that stupid even if they hate firearms, can they?



> Jeffrey A. Lash, of Pacific Palisades, California, died last summer of natural causes, but left behind a stockpile of more than 1,500 guns, 6.5 tons of ammunition and nearly $250,000 in cash, according to local ABC-owned station KABC-TV. All of the purchases were legally made, KABC reported.


https://gma.yahoo.com/family-plans-destroy-stockpile-inherited-guns-ammo-worth-232706532--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The message they're sending to me is that they are ignorant


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would bet that they are receiving market value for those weapons from some Democratic slush fund. The anti-gun publicity is worth millions.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I will accept the responsibility for all those evil firearms and ammo and make sure that it is dispossessed of properly.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

When they find out the real value of those guns and ammo they definitely will have second thoughts about destroying it!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They own them, they can do as they see fit with them. The dead guy was stupid for leaving them to his hippie, liberal family.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another example of college educated liberals turning on their conservative parents. What a waste to make a point.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I would bet that they are receiving market value for those weapons from some Democratic slush fund. The anti-gun publicity is worth millions.


not a slush fund - taxpayer money - Fed or CA money tagged for an education or a child welfare program - what's a couple of million for this kind of anti gun media coverage ....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its their property to do with as they please even if it means squandering it. I bet the old fellow is rolling over in his grave right now though, a collection like that is built of out of love.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if they choose to be unarmed Who am I to argue with them. I wish them luck. I am also now sure I will never have to deal with them.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I hope they decide to burn the ammo in a bonfire.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand that they don't like guns, don't want the guns, and don't want to sell the guns but why destroy all of them when some could be donated to police depts around the United States that are budget strapped? There are hundreds of departments in the United States that require their officers to provide their own guns and other gear because they don't have the budget, I'm sure they would happily accept semi auto patrol rifles in every brand, type, and caliber and I bet the officers would love to have them.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I understand that they don't like guns, don't want the guns, and don't want to sell the guns but why destroy all of them when some could be donated to police depts around the United States that are budget strapped? There are hundreds of departments in the United States that require their officers to provide their own guns and other gear because they don't have the budget, I'm sure they would happily accept semi auto patrol rifles in every brand, type, and caliber and I bet the officers would love to have them.


I provided my own carbine. The only ones the Department provides are Vietnam era M-16s from the DRMO.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Their choice to be f*c"tards. Wait until disaster happens and they wish hey had firearms or the cash from the proceeds.


----------

